# Anyone used to watch/has watched Wolf's Rain before?



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 21, 2014)

I know that Wolf's Rain is kinna old (just over ten years) but I'm curious as to know if anyone used to watch it when it was on air or just watched it before xD.  Cause I first saw it back in '06 and fell in love with it immediately, but I feel like I wanna pick it up and watch it again.  I've also read the two manga books whichever company released them.  

So yus, that's my question!

Special notes: If you have seen it, did you like it?  Why/Why not?  Fave character?  Etc. xP


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 21, 2014)

I have it on bluray but still havent watched it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2014)

It's really mediocre, WAYYYYYYYYY overrated.
The entire show is just wolves/people running somewhere


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 21, 2014)

Clayton said:


> It's really mediocre, WAYYYYYYYYY overrated.
> The entire show is just wolves/people running somewhere



Come to think of it, that isss pretty much all it is D: .


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 22, 2014)

Not to mention that the violence is a little unrealistic. I mean, come on, there's no reason that a single claw strike to the face should release a gallon of blood.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

That's basically (almost) all anime violence xD.  "Oh, so you nicked my face with a sword/sharp object?  Here, let me pretend like both my Vena Cava AND my Aorta are up in my face and let me bleed several gallons of blood before I die?  Thanks sir," xD.  I know Neon Genesis Evangelion's violence was INSANE.  But NGE was an anime I really, really, /really/ loved.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 22, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Not to mention that the violence is a little unrealistic. I mean, come on, there's no reason that a single claw strike to the face should release a gallon of blood.



To be fair that is a trope that most forms of visual media have.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

I suppose that's also true... unrealistic as all hell but /is/ fairly common ish in media anyway ._. .


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 22, 2014)

Clayton said:


> It's really mediocre, WAYYYYYYYYY overrated.
> The entire show is just wolves/people running somewhere


Pretty much this. It okay, but there's definitely better stuff out there.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have. 
I used to wait until past midnight (even more if Daylight Savings was going on) until the most recent episode aired on _Adult Swim_ Saturday night/Sunday morning.

I really liked it. The melancholic vibe suited me so well back in those days. The animation was _amazing_. I almost went as far as making my own fanart (well, half of it anyways), using the character reference sheets that I found on the web. Downloaded the ending theme on my mp3. I still have it.
And it furthered my fascination for wolves.

The ending, rather than mind-f*ck or leave a gaping hole in my heart like it's de rigueur in anime/manga, was at most confusing. One could give their own interpretation on what the hell happened. 



Clayton said:


> It's really mediocre, WAYYYYYYYYY overrated.
> The entire show is just wolves/people running somewhere



Like _The Lord of the Rings_ triogy? Even the trees walked in those movies! XP


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I have.
> I used to wait until past midnight (even more if Daylight Savings was going on) until the most recent episode aired on _Adult Swim_ Saturday night/Sunday morning.
> 
> I really liked it. The melancholic vibe suited me so well back in those days. The animation was _amazing_. I almost went as far as making my own fanart (well, half of it anyways), using the character reference sheets that I found on the web. Downloaded the ending theme on my mp3. I still have it.
> ...



Yeah, it further got me into loving wolves and stuff too!  It also got me into a ton of good music through people's music videos on the then still young youtube xD.  

Personally, I think at the end after Cheza did whatever it was that she did, they all died (obviously, I don't think there was one single character left who survived anyway) went to paradise, which was essentially the real world.  Or maybe their version of the real world.  So in the 'real world', let's say, they weren't so hard-pushed to find/look for paradise anymore because they already found it (and they were in their human forms, so also no one was going to try to kill them).  As for the bad guy whose name escapes me, I have /no/ idea what happened to him after he died... 

whatcha' think of that explanation?


----------



## Benji (Apr 22, 2014)

Watched it.  Liked it--more because of individual characters than an amazing storyline.  I especially liked the group "pack" dynamic.  Probably won't watch again.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

Agreeed.  Though I may watch again because the last time I saw it was when I was twelve, soo... probably didn't take a whole lot out of it then.  Since /you've/ seen it, what do you think happened at the very end of the series?


----------



## Benji (Apr 22, 2014)

Well it's been a while for me too.  I couldn't really say what happened.  I think I might have actually not watched all the way to the end because the storyline lost me.  I just remember liking the characters, especially Toboe and Tsume.


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 22, 2014)

So surprised this wasn't brought up before..... believe me I looked.  Wolf's Rain is probably the only anime series that I actually watched all of.... and all back to back at that.  I think the main reasons i liked it so much was the way the characters felt well rounded, there were tie-ins from the first episode all the way through the last, and of course it is about wolves.  Let me put it this way in regards to my favorite character.... I loved the whole pack, so it prompted me to sit down and write enthusiastically (something I haven't done since grade school evidently).  I finished my first fanfiction book at roughly 80,000 words and am already 20,000 into the second of a three book series.  Evidently I'm doing something right because people tell me that the original characters are very similar to the series.... maybe that's just because I feel I have a connection to all of them to some degree and just makes them easier to write??


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

SierraCanine said:


> I finished my first fanfiction book at roughly 80,000 words and am already 20,000 into the second of a three book series.  Evidently I'm doing something right because people tell me that the original characters are very similar to the series.... maybe that's just because I feel I have a connection to all of them to some degree and just makes them easier to write??



Huh, I thought it would have been mentioned a loonnnng time ago xP!  God, I wrote so many fanfics that I never finished about that anime xD.  I'd be more than happy to look into yours .  


I'd say first off if you're able to get their personalities distinctly similar to the series, you're probably a good writer .  But then again I'd also say you've seen the anime enough to know them too.  *Also* I'd say that you perhaps do have some kind of connection to them in some sort of way you might only understand, cause you're the writer writing them into your own fanfic .  

Where are your fanfics at by the way?

and @Beji; Toboe and Tsume's relationship was really interesting, but my favorite character was Hige


----------



## Troj (Apr 22, 2014)

I watched it back in college, and found the plot pretty intriguing at the time. Some parts of it were a bit melodramatic and overwrought, but they were going for drama, after all. I remember I would always be on pins and needles waiting for Netflix to send the next DVD in the series.

The soundtrack is FANTASTIC. Absolutely adore Yoko Kanno's music.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@Troj: Yes!!!  The soundtrack is amazing .  I remember using the song "Friends" to help me break my writer's block and write up a pretty good scene in one of my short stories.  That song is quite possibly my favorite from that show.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 22, 2014)

I watched it, but I didn't finish it.

I was really into it at one point, but after a while I started to get a little bored with it and eventually dropped it.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 22, 2014)

I wanted to when I was much younger, but never got the chance. Hopefully I'll find the time to in the future.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought about it but i was told it was a b it depressing which is something i dont need to watch right now. Was looking for more anime's to watch though, so far the only thing im up to date with is Attack on Titan and Spice and Wolf.


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 22, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Where are your fanfics at by the way?




In my sig ^^


My own personality has aspects of ALL the wolves.... so I just draw on the side of me that matches a particular character and it seems to work.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@Zabrina: For what it's worth (which is basically a whole lot of mindfxcking to be frank) it's a pretty good anime, thought provoking near the end!
@Harbinger: Yeah, Wolf's Rain has it's fair share of depressing scenes/episodes/moments.  Maybe watch NGE (which is kind of depressing too, but it has its amazing moments!) or maybe Sword Art Online?
@Sierrra: That's awesome .  I'll try to stop by and maybe you can take a peek at some of my writing too!... which I still have to get up on my SoFurry account xD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's a spoiler: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIpH-DoRu9o


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Here's a spoiler: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIpH-DoRu9o



You, sir, have won this thread.  Congratulations xD


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 23, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Yeah, it further got me into loving wolves and stuff too!  It also got me into a ton of good music through people's music videos on the then still young youtube xD.
> 
> Personally, I think at the end after Cheza did whatever it was that she did, they all died (obviously, I don't think there was one single character left who survived anyway) went to paradise, which was essentially the real world.  Or maybe their version of the real world.  So in the 'real world', let's say, they weren't so hard-pushed to find/look for paradise anymore because they already found it (and they were in their human forms, so also no one was going to try to kill them).  As for the bad guy whose name escapes me, I have /no/ idea what happened to him after he died... whatcha' think of that explanation?



Admittedly, it's quite similar to what others have mentioned on several places on the web.

Permit me to give my own interpretation... 
I believe that the ending reflects that if the pack haven't taken that first step, as shown by Kiba, when he started running down the rainy street, they wouldn't have taken their odyssey to paradise.
It's a bit more abstract, but seeing that I personally prefer the idea of the pack actually _making_ it to paradise rather than being "reincarnated" into regular old humans (oh, about the regular humans that helped, I wouldn't worry too much about them. If you're the religious type, they'll be alright. The villains? Well, I can assure you that they're _not_ going to paradise!). 
There may be flaws in this, but it's what I got from it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 23, 2014)

I watched a couple episodes lastnigh.




Meh.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Guilty as charged. I remember watching the series on Toonami WAY back in the day. In fact, anything Adult Swim or Toonami-related was what I watched until I went to bed at 4 a.m. only to wake up at 6:30 a.m. to get ready for school. I wish I was able to have that same ability to go for a few days without sleep like back in junior high and high school. Anyway, Tsume (the guy in leather) was my favorite character. Sorry, if I rambled on and on and on and on and on....


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@ElectricBlue: I could imagine, though I haven't looked up too many theories on what happend at the end.  but it seems to me that that's really the only good way to explain what happened at the end.  I like your interpretation!  So what you're saying is kind of like the ending represents more or less if they had /never/ gotten together, never found each other and ultimately just didn't do anything?  Kind of?  I like that, it is pretty abstract.
@d.batty: And?  What did you think?.. depending on the episodes you watched xP
@sweetheartz22: Nah, it's okay xP.  That wasn't tooo much rambling!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 25, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @ElectricBlue: I could imagine, though I haven't looked up too many theories on what happend at the end.  but it seems to me that that's really the only good way to explain what happened at the end.  I like your interpretation!  So what you're saying is kind of like the ending represents more or less if they had /never/ gotten together, never found each other and ultimately just didn't do anything?  Kind of?  I like that, it is pretty abstract.



They probaly wouldn't have done anything... until Kiba took the first step(s). I believe the rest would follow.
The whole idea is based on the quote/saying of a journey of a thousand miles begins with one step.

I'm really glad you liked my interpretation. *blushes*

​


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

I really like wolf's rain, it is one of the most entertaining anime I've ever watched,*SPOILER ALERT*  -------->             the death of toboe got spoiled for me though, fucking internet... I'm on episode 23, only a few more to go.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 26, 2014)

@ElectricBlue: That is true I do suppose.  I also think that all of the characters, deep down, were drawn to paradise but rather blatantly ignored it.  So yeah, that lines up with your interpretation of it-- if Kiba hadn't taken the first step, no one would have bothered to go to paradise.  BUT, as I recall, Kiba was endlessly searching for Paradise, yes, but it wasn't until he was shot that Cheza awoke in the first place, awakening Kiba's sense for paradise even further.  So taking that into account, officially, I feel that if Kiba had never been shot and Cheza then awoke from the scent of wolf's blood, none of the characters would have gotten together and went on their journey.  Although yeah, Kiba had *technically* taken his first step in looking for paradise/Cheza.  
@MoonFire: Yeah, damn internet >< ... I'll rewatch them, first I gotta find the DVD box set I stole from my sister...


----------

